
Air-gap bypass techniques using smart electromagnetic interferences [pdf] - liotier
https://www.botconf.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/OK-P17-Chaouki-Kasmi-Jose-Lopes-Esteves-Philippe-Valembois-Air-Gap-Command-Control-IEMI.pdf
======
jmnicolas
I'm (probably) not the target of such high level attacks, but I can understand
the Russian general that wanted to go back to mechanical typewriters after the
Snowden revelations.

